# Hello!



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

I would like to inform anyone interested that I just completed the Planet Motobecane Website It now has a New Flash Intro, Color, and Layout an updated Forum, New Photo Gallery with New Graphics.

If you have a Motobecane Bicycle and would like to be apart of something from the very beginning the time is now… 

This is my first post here and I’m happy too see some motobecanes owners here. I have a 2007 Fantom Elite and it’s a awesome bike… I need some feed back so please check out my site and tell me what you think. If you have a suggestion, I would like to hear it. I know one thing I need to and some road bike photos! If you send me some I'll get to work!

Thanks. 

www.planetmotobecane.com


Fred. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

Some of you maybe wondering why a motobecane site. There is a lot of information about moto’s however it was scatter all over the internet and we all know what a bashing the motobecane gets on all the forums. Therefore, I took it upon myself to gather all the information I could find and put it all in one place. My idea is if someone knew some history and other info about their bicycles, they would have a better appreciation for them.

Also knowing how most of the bike industry is done today can give you a better realization that the quality of mass-produced are mostly the same with in their price range. In addition, an opportunity to view other moto bikes and read owner reviews.

I’m thinking about expanding to motobecane other associated brands on my site and they will have their own tabs and sub pages. Windsor, Mercier, Dawes, Bottech. Not sure if it will happen in the coming update or the one after.

If you have, a motobecane road bike could please do a review with a photo or two so I can link it to my site. It should be a good resource for any one interested in a moto road bike. The next update for my site will take place on the 19 of June. Then it will have separate tabs for road and mountain owner reviews. 

Any constructive ideas are always welcome.

Fred. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhino biker (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Could do without the flash intro (or any intro page for that matter, people usually like to get straight to the information). Anyway, thanks for putting the site together, the history portion was a good read, though it got a little hazy between Yamaha buying the brand and how the brand ended up in Mike's hands. Noticed some grammar / spelling errors in that section, but no biggie.

A suggestion, since some people have asked about it before. It might be nice to list a bunch of cycling shops that are friendly to working on 'internet' bikes. Though I consider myself a gear head, I don't have enough experience with bicycles to trust myself with setting everything up correctly. So when my friend and I finally order the bike, I'd love to know which shop I should take it to to get a full tune up.


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

dcdomain said:


> Could do without the flash intro (or any intro page for that matter, people usually like to get straight to the information). Anyway, thanks for putting the site together, the history portion was a good read, though it got a little hazy between Yamaha buying the brand and how the brand ended up in Mike's hands. Noticed some grammar / spelling errors in that section, but no biggie.
> 
> A suggestion, since some people have asked about it before. It might be nice to list a bunch of cycling shops that are friendly to working on 'internet' bikes. Though I consider myself a gear head, I don't have enough experience with bicycles to trust myself with setting everything up correctly. So when my friend and I finally order the bike, I'd love to know which shop I should take it to to get a full tune up.


I know about the spelling, I have dyslexia so I do it all the time. As far as the bike shop info goes. I’m always updating so when I know something new I will update some more.

If i hear more people saying the same about flash intro I will remove it. 
Fred


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't mean to be harsh, but that isn't just a few typos. That's borderline incomprehensible. Seriously. Don't take a webpage live without having a friend help with typing, especially if you are using the name and logo of an established product. Ouch.

Obviously you've got a good visual eye, but I'd take it offline and troubleshoot and try again.


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

JayTee said:


> I don't mean to be harsh, but that isn't just a few typos. That's borderline incomprehensible. Seriously. Don't take a webpage live without having a friend help with typing, especially if you are using the name and logo of an established product. Ouch.
> 
> Obviously you've got a good visual eye, but I'd take it offline and troubleshoot and try again.


Jay,

I appreciate your candor. I know my limitations yet the thought of asking someone for help never came to mind. Too busy trying to help someone else I forgot I need it myself.


Fred.


----------



## terryg (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello Moto Rider,

I was browsing your Motobecane site late last week, having found it in a google search. Now the site appears to be held by an ISP placeholder or something? I liked the site, I hope you can bring it back (or I'm doing something wrong!). 

Thanks,
Terry

(ps, hello from Chicago - my first post here)


----------

